# Come faccio ad aprire un Milan Club?



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2017)

La mia domanda è semplice: come faccio a fondare un milan club? 
bisogna iscriversi per forza su AIMC? Per le trasferte e gli striscioni bisogna contattare la società Milan?

Spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare


----------



## PheelMD (27 Ottobre 2017)

Bella domanda, interessante. Prova a contattare la sede dell'Associazione Italiana, quella vicina a San Siro. 
+39 02 4076530
[email protected]


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> La mia domanda è semplice: come faccio a fondare un milan club?
> bisogna iscriversi per forza su AIMC? Per le trasferte e gli striscioni bisogna contattare la società Milan?
> 
> Spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare



Segui le indicazioni di [MENTION=3559]PheelMD[/MENTION] , se vuoi saperne di più vai sul sito aimc.eu

Ma di dove sei? SMPE??


----------



## de sica (27 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Segui le indicazioni di [MENTION=3559]PheelMD[/MENTION] , se vuoi saperne di più vai sul sito aimc.eu
> 
> Ma di dove sei? SMPE??



Sulmo mihi patria est  Sulmona


----------

